# Does this hurt our industry?



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

At a local supply house that sells to the public: an older female customer is purchasing a faucet while a plumber waits for service. The worker looks up from his catalogue and tells the plumber that the part he was after is special order. The plumber flies off the handle and says "I don't know why I come to this GD place. You never have anything I need!" Waving his arms and pointing his fingers right behind this lady. He leaves and then walks back in and says "order it." The worker says "I'm sorry. It'll be here tomorrow." 

The poor old lady left with her faucet, but I can only imagine what kind of impression this will leave on her.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Plumbersteve said:


> At a local supply house that sells to the public: an older female customer is purchasing a faucet while a plumber waits for service. The worker looks up from his catalogue and tells the plumber that the part he was after is special order. The plumber flies off the handle and says "I don't know why I come to this GD place. You never have anything I need!" Waving his arms and pointing his fingers right behind this lady. He leaves and then walks back in and says "order it." The worker says "I'm sorry. It'll be here tomorrow."
> 
> The poor old lady left with her faucet, but I can only imagine what kind of impression this will leave on her.


 There was this supply house (no longer in business) had one area just for plumbers only.. well nobody behind that counter because they were all too busy taking care of the off the street customers in the larger area..


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Plumbersteve said:


> The poor old lady left with her faucet, but I can only imagine what kind of impression this will leave on her.


Who cares, waste of time, think about more important things in your life


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Sounds like the Southern Pipe store I have to deal with!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

That's what happen when you look for Kohler parts...

Tomorrow if you are extremely lucky...:whistling2:


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Of course it hurts our industry. It should hurt that prticular company but I doubt he is proud enough to wear a shirt with his name or company name. You represent your company 24/7 whether you want to or not.


The over all picture from out industry most likely is who cares.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Plumbersteve said:


> At a local supply house that sells to the public: an older female customer is purchasing a faucet while a plumber waits for service. The worker looks up from his catalogue and tells the plumber that the part he was after is special order. *The plumber flies off the handle and says "I don't know why I come to this GD place. You never have anything I need!" *Waving his arms and pointing his fingers right behind this lady. He leaves and then walks back in and says "order it." The worker says "I'm sorry. It'll be here tomorrow."
> 
> The poor old lady left with her faucet, but I can only imagine what kind of impression this will leave on her.











'
Maybe he was having a nicotine fit or a medical marijuana fit of some sort....:laughing:


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

Richard Hilliard said:


> Of course it hurts our industry. It should hurt that prticular company but I doubt he is proud enough to wear a shirt with his name or company name. You represent your company 24/7 whether you want to or not.
> 
> 
> The over all picture from out industry most likely is who cares.



On the contrary...his truck is super proud and he parked right in front of the window.


----------



## Titletownplumbr (Feb 16, 2011)

The jerk plumber doesn't hurt our industry, there's jerks in all walks of life, that's painting with a broad brush. Now, with wholesalers they hurt us more, there's no loyalty any more and most of the material we buy at a supplier you can get for the same price and alot of times cheaper at the box stores or online, wholesalers are retailers today especially the ones who sell to the public. Plumbing was far more enjoyable when suppliers were actual wholesalers.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Takes a very small man to go out of his way to make another man feel small.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Plumbersteve said:


> On the contrary...his truck is super proud and he parked right in front of the window.


That's what I was wondering. I bet the old lady won't ever call his company and if asked for recommendations for a plumber, will say don't use such-and-such plumbing!


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

OpenSights said:


> That's what I was wondering. I bet the old lady won't ever call his company and if asked for recommendations for a plumber, will say don't use such-and-such plumbing!



I guess that was my point. My OP should have focused on what an earlier commenter said. You represent your company 24/7. The guy should have been self aware enough to keep his cool. 


But. Yall are right. There are jerks in all walks of life. I just don't ever see people fly off the handle like that.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Plumbersteve said:


> I guess that was my point. My OP should have focused on what an earlier commenter said. You represent your company 24/7. The guy should have been self aware enough to keep his cool.
> 
> 
> But. Yall are right. There are jerks in all walks of life. I just don't ever see people fly off the handle like that.


Granted but! A supply house does not have any labor? They have wages to pay which is part of their overhead. They also run on a different business platform (turn over of inventory) e.g. Lets assume that a house has 4 million in inventory and they want to turn it over three times in a year. That equates to 12 million is gross sales. Before the box store and the internet arrived I believe that they looked at 75% turnover the balance of inventory was in items that they never cared if it turned over. That was for items that were needed by the trade sometimes to fix something and they had the item. That 25% is long gone in this trade with the exception of a very few. Now out of those gross sales inventory cost, inventory interest, operating cost and pay to their personal and they too need profit. Now the plumbing trade has labor to pay, material to buy, overhead to calculate. When labor, burden on that labor and the overhead generated and then apply profit to that. When the figure reaches $125.00 on up -- take that figure and divide it by 60 minutes. Assume 125 / 60 = $2.08 a minute it costs your customer of you as the case may be. Stand at the counter while their helping some DIY, or just plain goofing off instead of clearing the counter. Assume they waste 20 minutes of your time then take another 15 minutes to write you up, retrieve your item or items.
That 35 minutes equates to $72.19 that my customer has to pay.
My blood starts to boil when they waste my time. Question at what temperature does blood turn to steam and the relief valve pops off? 
When that occurs I don't care who hears it and I can't keep it in for sake of character.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> ...
> That 35 minutes equates to $72.19 that my customer has to pay.
> My blood starts to boil when they waste my time. Question at what temperature does blood turn to steam and the relief valve pops off?
> When that occurs I don't care who hears it and I can't keep it in for sake of character.


Right on. It was a plumbing supply house, so the "little old lady" (who has raised hell with every grocery store in her city), probably felt the plumber's pain.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Plumber Bill,you and I have been in the business a long time. This is nothing new the same thing happened in 1972. Supply houses have always been out of materials. Most plumbers are not upset with customer costs just their wasted time. I always wondered why I did not waste my time making a phone call then to jump in the truck and run to 3 supply houses.

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Plumbing Zone


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Richard
You are comparing apples to oranges. Not calling in to check stock before making a trip is wasted time due to a lack of planning. Standing at the counter while the counterman serves an HO is wasted time due to a supplier's skewed priorities.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Anytime I need something that isn't common, I always call before driving.... unless it's something like an odd ball stem or something you have to physically compare. If I have a job lined up, I always call ahead so they can fill my order before I get there, at one supply house here that can save you an hour of wait time due to the line. Walk in, sign, check your parts, load up and go. That was always one thing about my old boss when it was just the two of us in the truck. He'd hit three supply houses before having to order something, then drive back to the customers home to let them know what was up and put their stuff back together. Hey, I was hourly and needed the money, but I hate wasting time, it bugs the crap out of me. When I start a job there are no breaks and no lunch until the job is done, or have completed as much work as possible until the parts come in.


----------



## Absaroka Joe (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm not sure I have ever been in a supply house that sold only to some types of plumbers and excluded diy'ers and little old ladies. Certainly they have prices that are higher than their already high prices for these folks, but their business is not refused. Getting upset about standing in line is one thing, but blaming the person in front of you because they don't have a certain state issued license like yourself, makes no sense. At least 90 percent of our supplies are delivered (mostly to our shop). I wish it could be 100 percent.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

I love our supply house because they only deal with licensed professionals so there is always service within 5 minutes.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Plumbus said:


> Richard
> You are comparing apples to oranges. Not calling in to check stock before making a trip is wasted time due to a lack of planning. Standing at the counter while the counterman serves an HO is wasted time due to a supplier's skewed priorities.


Suppose this includes picking up a drink at 7/11. There are no apples or oranges. We all , including me are able to change circumstances to match the desired outcome I/you need. I understand the point and I've done the same thing. I know the stuff I do is way more important than what others may be doing . At times that is my mindset,that does not mean I am right or wrong.

What happens if I am in the supply house and a plumber that buys 4 times what I do walks in, should they tell me to wait or finish taking care of me first? See how easy it is to change circumstances? 


For the first time in my life I am starting to understand patience. It is rough and takes its toll.

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Plumbing Zone


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Richard Hilliard said:


> Suppose this includes picking up a drink at 7/11. There are no apples or oranges. We all , including me are able to change circumstances to match the desired outcome I/you need. I understand the point and I've done the same thing. I know the stuff I do is way more important than what others may be doing . At times that is my mindset,that does not mean I am right or wrong.
> 
> What happens if I am in the supply house and a plumber that buys 4 times what I do walks in, should they tell me to wait or finish taking care of me first? See how easy it is to change circumstances?
> 
> ...


At 7/11, I expect to wait my turn because everyone in that line is a retail customer at a retail counter.

If I am left waiting a "supposed" wholesale sales counter because a retail customer is receiving assistance in avoiding hiring a professionally licensed Plumber, then I am am pissed. I wouldn't act like a 2-year old about it. I am pissed and the manager of that house is going to hear about it. In a private, calm, professional, yet very unapologetic manner.

I walked into my main supplier in a rush one day and there was a OMS operator at the counter ahead of me. Not a personal acquaintance, but I do know who he is. He has every bit as much right to that counter as I do even though I probably buy as much in a month as he does in a year. I patiently waited my turn. If one of the big boys walks in behind me and the one guy at the counter is working on my order, I rightfully expect him to wait his turn. He is no more licensed than I am or than the OMS fellow making his way in this world. 

My response would have been a bit less favorable had he been a DIY'er asking which size bibb washer to buy and arguing that he only needed one.

I have another local supplier that caters to whoever and whatever walks through the door. They will sell retail all day every day if the opportunity arises. They make no promise to be contractor exclusive so I don't expect it there. 

If a supplier talks the talk of being a wholesaler, they need to walk the walk.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Richard Hilliard said:


> Suppose this includes picking up a drink at 7/11. There are no apples or oranges. We all , including me are able to change circumstances to match the desired outcome I/you need. I understand the point and I've done the same thing. I know the stuff I do is way more important than what others may be doing . At times that is my mindset,that does not mean I am right or wrong.
> 
> What happens if I am in the supply house and a plumber that buys 4 times what I do walks in, should they tell me to wait or finish taking care of me first? See how easy it is to change circumstances?
> 
> ...


Now you are referring to another plumber, rather than HO. Apples and oranges once again. Waiting my turn behind another plumber, regardless of how much volume each of us does with a particular supply house, is SOP. In a kitchen and bath showroom I would expect to wait my turn behind an HO. In a plumbing supply house I would not. In fact, I don't expect to see an HO in a supply house. If I were to regularly see HOs in a particular supply house, I would stop trading there. This I have done.


----------



## Absaroka Joe (Mar 30, 2013)

I suspect many slap the sign WHOLESALE on their door specifically for those who need to feel special, when in fact they welcome all at a slightly different price point. Hopefully I have a better use of my time than to lecture a store owner over his own business model.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Absaroka Joe said:


> I suspect many slap the sign WHOLESALE on their door specifically for those who need to feel special, when in fact they welcome all at a slightly different price point. Hopefully I have a better use of my time than to lecture a store owner over his own business model.


No need to lecture. Better to just take your business elsewhere.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Categorizing giving feedback as a lecture is not accurate. If my customer base (supposed customer base) was offended by a practice in my business that also appeared to cost my customer's money, what kind of fool would I be to not want honest feedback?

I view my relationship with a genuine wholesaler to be a partnership, not just a place to find a good deal on widgets. Yes, price does matter but sometimes the loyalty to the relationship and service beyond the City Order desk matters just as much. Things like a free emergency hot shot delivery, robbing a missing part from another fixture, researching which widget to buy, and submittals all matter. If my partner is missing the boat and is costing himself loyalty amongst his core customer base, then informing him is in not only his best interest but ultimately mine as well. 

The premise behind a retail store is to take their customer's money. On the other hand, it is presumed that the purpose of a wholesaler is to help their customers make more money. So yeah, they're going to hear about it. Not a public and childish tantrum, but a direct and serious business conversation were the point is driven home in no uncertain terms. The more beneficial the supplier is to me, the more likely I will hammer them. All with a view to keeping our partnership on the right and beneficial track...for both of us.

The most beneficial medicine is never laced with sugar. It is designed to fix an illness, not to be a warm and fuzzy dessert treat.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Our suppliers say they are trades only, however will not turn away h/o who comes in with cash in hand. One day I called to ask if they had a pump tank for a sani plus toilet in stock that I had to replace the guy says one second I'll go check. I called as I was headed there because they stock the complete toilets so I could just take the pump tank. I drive the whole 1/2 hour drive on hold. When I got to the supplier the guy was showing h/o's kitchen taps. I excused my self and asked him about what I needed, he replied I was going to look then these people stopped me and I forgot. I said ok I'll find one myself. His boss came up to me asking if I needed assistance, I calmly told him what had happened and how I didn't appreciate how he had pushed me aside to help her.


----------



## MatthewWats (Nov 20, 2014)

Yes, this will hurt your industry without any doubt.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

MatthewWats said:


> Yes, this will hurt your industry without any doubt.


I'm already seeing it , people just don't care, sad


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> At 7/11, I expect to wait my turn because everyone in that line is a retail customer at a retail counter.
> 
> If I am left waiting a "supposed" wholesale sales counter because a retail customer is receiving assistance in avoiding hiring a professionally licensed Plumber, then I am am pissed. I wouldn't act like a 2-year old about it. I am pissed and the manager of that house is going to hear about it. In a private, calm, professional, yet very unapologetic manner.
> 
> ...


John this exactly is the reason for my post . The post is about wasted time at a wholesaler or supply house. Wazted time and the cost of that time to YOUR customer. The who is the supplier not the little old lady.

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Plumbing Zone


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Perhaps we can just let the opinions lay where they land and say ooops.

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Plumbing Zone


----------

